# I got wood today



## Missourian (Jun 10, 2020)

TMI?

Some Burmese Blackwood and some Purpleheart...




I'm going to make a couple of these from 1095 



I'm thinking about doing a matched set each with opposite sides Purpleheart and Blackwood with mosaic pins.


----------



## AquaAthena (Jun 10, 2020)

Missourian said:


> TMI?
> 
> Some Burmese Blackwood and some Purpleheart...
> 
> ...


Wow!  Beautiful. Just today, Missourian, I was introduced to the purpleheart wood ( very hardwood from South America ) and I fell in love with the color. Dave makes intricate designs with that wood and showed the objects to me. Large and wide spoon/love ( as he calls them ) carvings with symmetrical circle designs. He has a workbench and showed me the tools and how he creates these great objects out of the most gorgeous wood I have yet to see. What are the chances I would come here and find your post involving purpleheart?  It is very sensual-looking for me. I can't wait until you put up the finished project! 

_Peltogyne, commonly known as *purpleheart*, amendoim, violet *wood*, amaranth and other local names (often referencing the colour of the *wood*) is a genus of 23 species of flowering plants in the family Fabaceae; native to tropical rainforests of Central and South America; from Guerrero, Mexico, through Central America._


----------



## occupied (Jun 10, 2020)

I built a large butcherblock countertop out of purpleheart, walnut and zebra wood. Stuff wore out every blade on every tool I have.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 15, 2020)

I always wondered what the best woods for making guitars would be besides mahogany and maple. In our woods we have some pomiferas or osage orange trees ( horse apples)...super dense heavy wood that has a bright orange-wellow color. I believe it's what a lot of the area natives used to make bows and other things.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Jun 27, 2020)

Awesome. Check out some snakewood, (there is another name for it too Amourette) dense, beautiful.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 16, 2020)

Anyone have a lathe ?
Some of these would be cool to make.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Aug 17, 2020)

Not presently, I have had both wood and metal lathes. After my move I'll set up shop again though!

So many wood projects for lathes, very cool.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 17, 2020)

Im only 34 so that is still an everyday occurence for me


----------



## BigDave (Aug 17, 2020)

Missourian said:


> TMI?
> 
> Some Burmese Blackwood and some Purpleheart...
> 
> ...


Congratulations that's quite an accomplishment


----------



## Shawnee_b (Aug 18, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Im only 34 so that is still an everyday occurence for me



Shit. I remember those times. I heard once on a forum "how can you hide a boner" in public.

Fuck that!!!! I get a boner I jump up and down, lookie, lookie what I got!!!!!


----------



## the other mike (Aug 18, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Im only 34 so that is still an everyday occurence for me
> ...


Do you call the doctor when it lasts for 4 hours ?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 18, 2020)

Never heard of it. Until today, so thanks!


----------



## the other mike (Aug 18, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Awesome. Check out some snakewood, (there is another name for it too Amourette) dense, beautiful.


----------



## bluzman61 (Aug 18, 2020)

Missourian said:


> TMI?
> 
> Some Burmese Blackwood and some Purpleheart...
> 
> ...


Good for you!


----------



## Shawnee_b (Aug 19, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Do you call the doctor when it lasts for 4 hours ?



Hell no, ifin I got it. I'm gonna use it!


----------



## Shawnee_b (Aug 19, 2020)

Angelo said:


> View attachment 376701



That's the stuff man, awesome wood no matter snakewood, amourette or what anyone calls it. Amourette I would say is French and "love-amour" and who wouldn't.

I bought many knives from France when I was a dealer, as many as I could in amourette. My fav was "Fontenille Pautaud" (Dalia could correct the spelling) I dealt direct with Giles. Because I am not French he made it VERY clear, I pay twice what he charges his "countrymen" and I have a $1000 minimum (back 2001) Honest, clear, patriotic I loved dealing with him, especially "Corsican Vendettas" $1000 minimum? Order overseas, alot, stuff you can't get here etc I sold them fast as I could get them at a very good profit.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Aug 19, 2020)

One of Giles in snakewood. BTW I can only shutter how much that neck cost, typical knife scale slabs like 1.5x.5x4" used to be $50 easy


----------



## Missourian (May 16, 2021)

Only took me 11 months to get back to this project...

Now I don't know if I like it...

Looks kinda weird now that it is mostly shaped.

Blade too long?  Too flat?

I'm really seriously considering removing the underside of the tip...

Shawnee_b HereWeGoAgain miketx

Images didn't make it...see next post...


----------



## Missourian (May 16, 2021)




----------



## miketx (May 16, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


No, he calls Gloria.


----------



## Likkmee (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Missourian (May 16, 2021)

Likkmee said:


> View attachment 490359


Very nice...

...I recognize the Nessmuks...that's on my list...

Whatcha making them out of?


----------



## Missourian (May 17, 2021)

No opinions?

It feels good.

EDIT-  honestly...it looks different in person than in the image.



Maybe that will help


----------



## Missourian (May 18, 2021)

It's growing on me...I think...


----------



## Missourian (May 18, 2021)

Slowly but surely...


----------



## Missourian (May 18, 2021)

Alright...that's as far as I'm going before the heat treatment...


----------



## Missourian (May 18, 2021)

Heat treat ...









Temper time... 450° for two hours...


----------



## Missourian (May 18, 2021)

Temper cycle one...


----------



## Missourian (May 18, 2021)

...and we officially have a knife.

Blade is hard...file skips right off.

Spine is softer...but not unhardened.

Tang is soft.



That's all for tonight.  Tomorrow there will be sanding....


----------



## Missourian (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Missourian (May 21, 2021)

Had to test the heat treatment...and it was only ok.

Not soft enough to retreat,  but also not as hard as I would have liked.

The blade is softest at the point of the test and gets hardest at the tip as a result of the differential heat treat (edge quench).  This is the first time I tried an edge quench...so I had to test it.

Six strikes with a wooden mallet...


----------



## Missourian (May 21, 2021)

Handle time... Burmese Blackwood...











...and that ends the power tool portion of this project.  The rest is rasps,  files,  and sandpaper.


----------



## Missourian (May 22, 2021)

More rough sanding...and found a pretty cool piece of leather at in the scrap bin at Springfield Leather to make a sheath from...


----------



## Missourian (May 23, 2021)

Another new technique for me...

Usually with wooden scales, I'll epoxy the knife up with pins in place and never peen them...as the epoxy doesn't leave room for the pin heads to expand.  This time I coated the pins with beeswax so they could be remover,  the holes reamed and then replace the pins and peen them.

Step one complete...

4


----------



## Missourian (May 23, 2021)

Peening...


----------



## Missourian (May 23, 2021)

Video of the peening technique...


----------



## Missourian (May 23, 2021)

Final sanding...


----------



## DudleySmith (May 24, 2021)

Good stuff. Wish I had time for projects like that; I spend most of time weeding, mowing, and pruning 9 months out of the year. Gonna have to scale down and let go of some stuff.

Does that wood you're using handle oils off your hands well without blackening or looking dirty, or do you have to keep it varnished?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 24, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Shawnee_b said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


just stare at this picture for 2 seconds


----------



## the other mike (May 24, 2021)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Shawnee_b said:
> ...


Ewww. Shining bathtub scene alert.


----------



## Missourian (May 26, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> Does that wood you're using handle oils off your hands well without blackening or looking dirty, or do you have to keep it varnished?


Thanks.

I really don't know first hand...this is my first time using it.  The wood itself is kind of oily...so I tend to doubt it would...but time will tell...









						Rosewood - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------

